# How recovered are you?



## Who_Am_I (May 19, 2009)

100% - Completely cured, I'm my old real self, everything around me is real and I can't even remember what DPDR really is like

80% - Pretty much recovered, I'm 100% functioning in daily life and reality is real. I just got some of the effects lingering, but they'll pass soon.

50% - Way better, but still some DP / DR, however I'm definately getting better and hopefully cured within the next months.

20% - Some improvement not much really, but atleast it's a start...

0% - As bad as ever, don't know if reality is real, everyone seem dead, I seem dead, I don't know wtf is going on.

Worse - Where's the gun?

(poll creation didn't work, so had to make it like this)


----------



## Who_Am_I (May 19, 2009)

I'm inbetween:

_0% - As bad as ever, don't know if reality is real, everyone seem dead, I seem dead, I don't know wtf is going on.

Worse - Where's the gun?_


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting that scale. I'd probably put myself between 20 and 50%, and closer to 20. I have little glimpses toward reality sometimes, usually earlier in the work week, for some reason, that consist of my realizing that the scene in front of me is real, and my vision getting 3d.

I don't have the thoughts about not being real, or the scene around me not being real, any more, which is awesome; now I obsess about other things, but am starting to be able to tackle those, and to have more actual emotions. That may all come out to about 30% .


----------



## mamamia (Mar 24, 2009)

20%
i used to be at 100% when i was younger, then 20% and back to 95%.
ugh!


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

In between 20 and 50 I'd say.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

just 20% or 50%

sometime 80% but it never stays so the next day it could just go back to 20%


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

prob about 70 percent the past week!

on the way to recovery i think.

its as though the more answers i can confidently make myself believe to my constant thought loops, the less the DP feels.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

90%


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ego,

Any advice?

Chris


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sketch2000 said:


> Ego,
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Chris


Don't do drugs and keep busy. And take your daily k-pin. Other than that, time heals all wounds.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

NumbNeo said:


> prob about 70 percent the past week!
> 
> on the way to recovery i think.
> 
> its as though the more answers i can confidently make myself believe to my constant thought loops, the less the DP feels.


You seem to be doing stuff aswell, you mentioned going fishing in another thread etc... good for you. any advice/tips/stories?

Im 10%, I know there isnt a 10% on the scale but...yeah.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

Inzom said:


> NumbNeo said:
> 
> 
> > prob about 70 percent the past week!
> ...


if you would be interested, i will write out a small report/story on what i think seems to be helping me...?

dont get me wrong i dont know if its definately going away , or im just dealing with it better. but i definately feel better and more able to function and be sociable with people even other than my closer friends. and i still smoke weed lol, not long back from a camping trip just there, went down fishing and ended up being talked into staying overnight, ended up being a real fun night.real laughing and everything


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Who_Am_I said:


> I'm inbetween:
> 
> _0% - As bad as ever, don't know if reality is real, everyone seem dead, I seem dead, I don't know wtf is going on.
> 
> Worse - Where's the gun?_


Im the same.  :evil:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

about 20%


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

fluctuates hourly for me so its hard to tell, i can land anywhere between 80% and 0% and i've almost ventured to where's the gun, but because i've had 80% days i usually don't let it get me that far down.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Between 10 and 20, but im starting to get around 30 now. Still could be much better though.
:|


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Somewhere between 80%-90%.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Laura said:


> Somewhere between 80%-90%.


GREAT NEWS LAURA!!!!!


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Ego..
I agree...time heals everything...the brain has plasticity...they are people who have strokes that compensate for there losses in other ways....
Staying busy is the hardest...especially for those with severe DP/DR/ and the other associated things that come along with it.

I would say mine fluxuates - but I'm definitely over 50%.
But when I leave the house, for the first 15-30 minutes I'm completely dissociated and DP'd....
After that I'm at a steady 50-60 percent....

It comes and goes...

Thanks again.
Chris


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

consider yourself one of the lucky ones that it comes and goes.  thats awesome, mine used to be like that and it rarely came.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sketch2000 said:


> I would say mine fluxuates - but I'm definitely over 50%.
> But when I leave the house, for the first 15-30 minutes I'm completely dissociated and DP'd....
> After that I'm at a steady 50-60 percent....


How long have you had DP/DR and do you know how it started?
Mine was drug-induced, so staying away from mind-altering substances and looking after my general health was key.
I felt like not thinking about the fact that I was feeling weird would have helped, but I wasn't very good at that.
And also working through all the issues associated with my psychedelic experiences and gaining acceptance of my "discoveries" was important.

-Ryan


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ego,

Mine came on June 15th 2008, as a result of zyprexa withdrawal (I'm not psychotic, i was given the wrong medication), which caused sleep deprivation, i had to use lunesta, and led me down this horrible path. Then after one night of no sleep, i drank about 5 beers watching the European soccer tournament (seriously), it had been about 12 hours since my last lunesta, and 2 days since my last zyprexa...yet i had been suffering from horrible withdrawal for a month.

I immediately felt a numbing sensation, and bamn....i am now in "this" world....Iv'e never used shrooms, LCD, ecstacy, etc...
I've drank...and partied...but thats about it....I smoked pot in high school and my early twenties (I'm 28)....but nothing that would cause this type of reaction...

Things were bad, I could barely breathe, couldn't lift my fork, I couldn't read for 3 weeks, had really bad inattention, etc...
My initial diagnosis was "brain injury of unclear etiology"....
Then 3 months later, i had neuropsych testing that came up with DP/DR intefering with all my functions such as memory registration, etc.... (this story is long, u can read it on the 4th page of "Intro to DP....." folder)..

Neway, thats how i started....
I started luvox CR in November, added klonopin around January, and added lamictal about 2 months ago...I'm on relatively low doses...

Since then, I don't smoke, don't drink, don't do shit.....
I try to "stimulate" my mind as much as possible - exercise, i take good supplements like ginkgold, omega 3's, etc...

So yeah, general health is important.

But I'm still depressed as ever....because no matter what you say....DP is like a cancer, it never really goes away, if your hopeful, it will just lie dormant...

Chris


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

50 %


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Worse - Where's the gun?.
I was doing really good, then I just got really f*cking bad.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Me too. Gun.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

actually, my dp fluctuates on a day to day basis that i'm probably anywhere between 0-98% at any given time.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> actually, my dp fluctuates on a day to day basis that i'm probably anywhere between 0-98% at any given time.


i think this best describes mines, but lately im at the higher end more often these days.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Same deal. Its a constant fluctuation. Over time you tend to find what triggers can and cant be avoided, etc.

Chris


----------



## anxietyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

mine is up and down as always, has been for the past 9 years! God help me! I have a feeling I will never be fully recovered..perhaps this is just me, and my personality. Just have to live with the best we can.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Sketch2000 said:


> Thanks Ego..
> I agree...time heals everything...the brain has plasticity...they are people who have strokes that compensate for there losses in other ways....
> Staying busy is the hardest...especially for those with severe DP/DR/ and the other associated things that come along with it.
> 
> ...


Yep, read a story in the paper t'other day about a boy who had the majority of the right side of his brain removed to get rid of seizures - the left side is slowly taking over the functions that the right did control like language etc - amazing stuff!


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

think i might be recovered you guys. 
i feel like i can't associate myself with ever having DP at the moment, since last night really.
havent touched w33d since sunday , i think this might have helped, cant believe i havent thought of taking a break sooner lol


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Holy shit, that's great Neo!!! Really?? I'm so happy for you!


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

thanks 

yeh really(its wierd lol), my heads feeling clearer, and its not like my thoughts are shouting in my head its like they are in the background again, if that makes sense.

im going to try an experiment tonight though before football..

going to smoke weed, im choking for a joint lol, been 3 days.. but since ive got football later on, im hoping it doesnt affect me and sway me back into doom n gloom and question land.

we'll see how it goes..wish me luck.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Nonono, you stupid fuck *said lovingly*, stay away from the weed! Go outside and do something! Distract yourself from the urge to smoke! You'll hate yourself if it gets worse, and you'll let us all down. Seriously. I'll come over there and shake you.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

lol i think im more than likely going to do it, just to prove its not the weed that affecting things, and it it does, it will wear off in a few days, and il be fine again.
its like i cant even see the fuss about having do anymore. but im sure this is just going to be like a vacation periouid, and il return home to dp land in a week/month/year/decade anyways.

if you come over here and shake me, il not do it...you have until 7:30...thats when im heading out, and its 6:30 right now. i hope you still have that transporting machine you built 
or lets hope my contacts are dry and dont have any 
but when i decide something(not very often) i always do it, or i feel like im depriving myself lol

if i let anyone down with a bad blown case of DP after tonight, i apologise in advance.lol

i totally see your point though, but its just..i enjoy smoking so much. lol


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh well, I tried. Don't come back blowing snot-bubbles, it's your own fault if you're back in la-la-land tomorrow. Don't say I didn't warn you. It's the weed. It's evil. :shock:


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i very much appreciate you trying to look out for me(cyber hug lol), as i know it makes sense, but temptations are temptations.
i wont come back all moaning either, i really think my dp days are over, and this would prove to me.. i dont know.
when i had dp, i got to a stage where i didnt mind anyway,

il let you know how it goes, for good, or bad.

have a nice night york! x


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, you too Neo.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

reporting back in, smoked 2 before football, was really stoned, had a flash of DP feeling, (dont know if it was just the stone or dp flashback-but felt really detached and not a form of self), played awesome at football(if i do say so myself..haha but seriously lol), got out from footy and i still feel stoned, not had anything for dinner yet- so i think thats why im still stoned, my head feels like its pulsing though, but thats probably just the adrenaline, ive high hopes (no pun intended =p) that the stone is just going to wear off, and ill feel bright tomorrow, providing i get a good sleep tonight.

york...i even declined a joint after football, because i knew it wasnt right to smoke another with the way i was feeling,lol.

anyways, moment of truth tomorrow, will check back in.


----------



## cloud9er (Aug 6, 2009)

These days I feel 0% at times and 20% at times. I got my hopes up about getting better though.


----------



## justmaggie (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm about 90% recovered, but the 10% is just strong enough to bring me back here. 
Ive isolated myself from people and cut off social interatction. i still feel disconnected from everyone and I feel totally alone. 
Depersonalization is the worst sensation i have ever, ever, ever faced.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

justmaggie said:


> Depersonalization is the worst sensation i have ever, ever, ever faced.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

feels like almost gone but something doesnt feel right.
im depressed 
anxious 
and
i feel like i dont exist

i feel like i wanna do something soooooo bad but i dont know what it is

time feels like its way too fast

i feel alone


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I cant put a number or percentage on my recovery, but i do know that DP/DR does not affect me hardly at all anymore. and i've had it for 10 years 24/7 pot induced.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

IFEELWEIRD said:


> feels like almost gone but something doesnt feel right.
> im depressed
> anxious
> and
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!! :shock: That is EXACTLY how I describe my DP, ESPECIALLY the feeling like you don't exist part!!!!!! That's the worst part of DP to me.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Just woke up from very scattered dreams not sure if I'm actually awake. I've decided that life is a dream that I have to figure out to wake up from. Until then, I'm stuck. I feel like I'm being prepared for something. I'm afraid that that something is my death.

Now I feel more real. I guess I'm not quite 100%. Klonopin and back to sleep.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Just woke up from very scattered dreams not sure if I'm actually awake. I've decided that life is a dream that I have to figure out to wake up from. Until then, I'm stuck. I feel like I'm being prepared for something. I'm afraid that that something is my death.
> 
> Now I feel more real. I guess I'm not quite 100%. Klonopin and back to sleep.


Ryan, I thought you were almost recovered man, what happened?, did you relapse?  
But trust me man, its not a dream. I don't even feel like I have a body anymore, but I have to keep convincing myself that this is just a brain illness and i'll be ok because at least I still remember that for 16 years I felt completely normal, I didn't even know what DP was.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Claymore your avatar is a little disturbing lol. Anyway, mine fluctuates a lot but I'd say right at this moment I'm at about 60%. I remember being at 0% back when this started and that was a very scary time in my life. I have been trying my best to stay above at least 40% by keeping myself busy if it's bad or distraction.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Claymore said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Just woke up from very scattered dreams not sure if I'm actually awake. I've decided that life is a dream that I have to figure out to wake up from. Until then, I'm stuck. I feel like I'm being prepared for something. I'm afraid that that something is my death.
> ...


I was 90-95%. This is that 5%, I guess. It probably didn't help that I was drinking. Not much, but enough to mess with my head. And, yeah, I don't get wrapped up in those solipsistic delusions of living in a dream like I used to. I should be good in the morning. But thanks, man.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm about stable 65%-70% And sometimes able to glimpse 75%-87%

Yes...Eighty Seven.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

lol so precise.

i have been trying your outward focusing the past 2 days when im smoking on my lunch break thoughtsonfire,
and im impressed how well it works(not been smoking weed for the past 2 days) and im able to lose DR/DP when i focus on singular objects that are quite close to me, if i look to the distance, or try to take too much in, it all becomes blurry,not real looking, but when i do it right, its like ''I KNOW THATS REAL, without second guessing it, it just FEELs right''


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I was 90-95%. This is that 5%, I guess. It probably didn't help that I was drinking. Not much, but enough to mess with my head. And, yeah, I don't get wrapped up in those solipsistic delusions of living in a dream like I used to. I should be good in the morning. But thanks, man.


Yeah I still drink on occasion too. Its the only thing thats accesible to me that can give me a small break from this stuff. Im probably 20 or 30% but still bad. But your welcome Ry. :wink:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> Claymore your avatar is a little disturbing lol.


LOL sorry. I googled mental illness, went to images and tried to find an avatar that would match me and this picture describes how I feel. Like a mindless robot. :roll:


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah I see now. I feel the same why more than half the time. I just couldn't get over the top of it's head being open hahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> lol so precise.
> 
> i have been trying your outward focusing the past 2 days when im smoking on my lunch break thoughtsonfire,
> and im impressed how well it works(not been smoking weed for the past 2 days) and im able to lose DR/DP when i focus on singular objects that are quite close to me, if i look to the distance, or try to take too much in, it all becomes blurry,not real looking, but when i do it right, its like ''I KNOW THATS REAL, without second guessing it, it just FEELs right''


That's great! I'm glad that is helping you. 8)


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> I just couldn't get over the top of it's head being open hahaha


HAHAHA. :lol: yeah it does look a little weird. And its kinda comforting knowing i'm not the only one feeling that way. :|


----------



## amalgamation (Sep 15, 2009)

80% having a few problems lately


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

hmm. i dropped my 20 mg lexapro and im now on 10 mg lexapro.

I kinda felt some withdraw effects.
Not too bad.

I have been depressed more lately.
Its like i have not much to look forward in life.
Boredom trys to get me all the time.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Where's the gun? Or the rope? Or the transfer truck?


----------

